# VINTAGE 1930's Monark Silver King First Aluminum Bike ANTIQUE PreWar



## tomsjack (Dec 2, 2020)

VINTAGE 1930's Monark Silver King First Aluminum Bike ANTIQUE PreWar On Ebay

https://www.ebay.com/itm/VINTAGE-1930s-Monark-Silver-King-First-Aluminum-Bike-ANTIQUE-Pre-War/333811590884?


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 3, 2020)

Buy It NOW! US $1,100.00
Best Offer:
Ships from United States

5 watchers
Shipping: $85.00 Standard Shipping
Item location: Staten Island, New York, United States
Ships to:United States 
































Pics archived.


----------



## Glenn Rhein (Dec 4, 2020)

Nice bike but lots of hurts,
Missing battery tube, dropstand, dropstand  clip, truss rod bracket. Wrong seat and seat post, truss rod bolts . Look at the rear fender hanging below  the frame


----------



## 1motime (Dec 4, 2020)

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=154108624179

Or this one.  Which is the better value?  This one is described as "investor" quality.


----------

